# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why am I having dreams about TV characters (both live-action and cartoons)?

## Cornflower

I am having dreams of Tv characters live-action ones (the Wishbone gang from the Wishbone show) and cartoons ones (Scooby-Doo Mystery,Inc gang and the Totally Spies! girls.)

live-action and cartoon characters in my dreams - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Binsk

Watching too much TV perhaps?  :tongue2:  

Your dreams usually reflect what you did during the day, and much more so what you did a few hours before bed.

----------


## Cornflower

I didn't watch Scooby Doo for several years and Wishbone I also haven't watched for several years. I only saw Totally Spies for a couple of weeks.

----------


## Philosopher8659

Something I have never even remotely experienced.

----------


## Cornflower

> To dream that you are watching television, represents your mind and its flowing thoughts. The dream reflects how you are receiving, integrating, and expressing your ideas and thoughts. The programs you dream of watching are an objective view of the things that are in your mind. - Taken from dreammoods.com
> 
> Or you could just be watching too much television



I WAS NOT watching TV in my dreams. The characters themselves were IN the dream. As I have said before I haven't seen any of these shows in sometime

----------


## Cornflower

I think I figured out the Scooby Doo gang part my avtar on a chatbox is Daphne.

----------


## Lucidness

Wouldn't a better question be : Why do we dream about anything?

----------


## Arreon

I've had lots and lots of dreams like yours, Cornflower. You're not alone. I've had dreams that had these characters inside:

Crash Bandicoot:

Crash
Coco
Crash's three cousins

Scooby doo:

Scooby
Shaggy

Redwall:

Matthias -I actually dreamed I was him
Cornflower - I actually dreamed I was her

Pokemon:

Pikachu - I was one
Floatzel - I was one
Chancey - Saw her in my Floatzel dream

----------


## Cornflower

> I've had lots and lots of dreams like yours, Cornflower. You're not alone. I've had dreams that had these characters inside:
> 
> Crash Bandicoot:
> 
> Crash
> Coco
> Crash's three cousins
> 
> Scooby doo:
> ...



I did have a Redwall type of dream once-basically a human version of it. Redwall's Cornflower is where I get my username from.

----------


## Samael

You're definitely not alone. I have various fictional characters show up in my dreams every other night. Quite often Supernatural, Doctor Who, Dresden Files, the Bible...

Lots of other dreamers borrow their environments, powers, and weapons from various TV shows and anime. You dream about what you think about, even if the memories of those fictional works are several years old.

----------


## Somniloquist

It happens a lot. One time I had a dream about Sam and Dean from Supernatural. At the end of the dream, Dean transformed into Leo Dicaprio's version of Romeo. Obama was the chief of police in that one... and I was Buffy.

----------


## DarkenedReality

I just had a dream last night about The Simpsons family attending the wedding of a Rabbi.


It was ....strange, and exceptionally witty ^ .^ Although I haven't watched The Simpsons in a few days now..

Dear god though, Wishbone?  :tongue2:  You're subconscious holds onto stuff for an exceptionally long time apparently  ::D:

----------

